# Please Helpp!!!baby Dove Leg Injured



## amazinjess (May 20, 2007)

Hi,

My 3 week old baby white java dove has a leg injury. One of its legs is thicker then the other and is stretched out far. The dove can move that leg but it is definitely out of place. The other leg seems normal as far as the location. I heard that taping the doves legs together with medical tape will help reposition the legs.What do you think I should do? I removed the baby from the parents because the parents were pecking at the baby and am now handfeeding it 4 times a day. ANY ADVICE WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Can you post some pictures of the leg for us? That would be really helpful. If you are able to determine whether the leg is actually broken or splayed, that would be extremely helpful information. If it is splayed, taping the legs into place would be the procedure, but if the leg is broken, we would probably want to splint the leg instead.

Any chance you have a vet who could examine the bird and perform whatever procedure might be needed?

Terry


----------



## amazinjess (May 20, 2007)

I am going to call the vet today. The leg is not broken.


----------

